# FINNALLY,,,,,I FOUND IT  MY TANZER 27



## FrancSevin

After years of searching and disappointment, I finally found her.

"INDULGENCE"
The owner had it listed for just two days.





I cannot believe it!!!!!!

I called the owner and closed the deal in less than five minutes.
We are not even changing the name.

Link to the advertisement





						1982 Tanzer 27 — For Sale — Sailboat Guide
					

Discover your dream boat




					sailboat.guide
				





Anyone interested in a Bahama 30 footer at a really good price?

Link to my search efforts





						Buying a new old boat,,,; Yeah it's a sickness
					

Years agon, 1982 My wife and I bought a boat we could not afford but it was exactly what I wanted.  1982 Tanzer 27 with a Volvo Penta sail drive.  Lots of teak and mahogany with a full teak and holly sole V-berth forward, 1 1/2 berth portside aft , settee stove and sink.  Built in Canada on a...




					www.forumsforums.com


----------



## FrancSevin

I haven't heard back from the seller.  I wanted confirmation of the sale and the contact in formation at the Marina so I could begin arrangements with them or the Harbor Master.

Also, I need his full information, address and all so we can send a check on Monday.  After all these years of searching, this one isn't getting away.

I know it is Sunday today, but this is my dreamboat. I should never have let the other one get away.


----------



## waybomb

Well, did he answer? Good luck, even though it's a sailboat...


----------



## FrancSevin

waybomb said:


> Well, did he answer? Good luck, even though it's a sailboat...


Ha ha ha 
You smoker tugs are funny.

This is not just "a sailboat." It is _*the one*_ for which I have been searching for years.

Yes. We connected today via phone. Deal is set

I may go to Long Island just to view the boat, hand him a check and set up some details with the marina.

I will haul the craft home in April via my flatbed trailer, on a cradle I will custom fit and build on site.

BTW, did you know that sailboats are all solar powered?  So,   does that make me a greeny???


----------



## waybomb

Cool
Keep us informed!


----------



## FrancSevin

I need to run by BCZOOM's place in February.  It''s February

It will be nice to meet Brian in person.


----------



## 300 H and H

FrancSevin said:


> I will haul the craft home in April via my flatbed trailer, on a cradle I will custom fit and build on site.


Your going to need a couple of cordless drills, a saw, and a sh1t ton of deck screws and a pick load of 2X6's and 2X8's...
And a dozen ratchet straps. Be sure to insure it before you hit the road!!

Nice boat. I look forward to the pictures later....


----------



## FrancSevin

300 H and H said:


> Your going to need a couple of cordless drills, a saw, and a sh1t ton of deck screws and a pick load of 2X6's and 2X8's...
> And a dozen ratchet straps. Be sure to insure it before you hit the road!!
> 
> Nice boat. I look forward to the pictures later....


You are right and,,,,,; I have all that stuff ready.
Actually, I have about five cordless drills and a couple of cordless saws.
Miles of ratchet straps.


Just don't have the time right now.
Besides, April is warmer.

Good advice
Thanks Kirk.


----------



## FrancSevin

*OKAY, I must be jinxed*


The seller is ghosting me now.
Doesn't return E-mails and won't answer the phone.
We have talked twice, and he did seem less than eager to sell the boat. But he did put it up for same on a national web site for selling boats by owner. 


			1982 Tanzer 27 sailboat for sale in New York
		


Now, he is just gone.

I have several E-Mails and phone messages that I want to come and meet him in person to close the deal.
Crickets.

Anyone here near Sea-cliff/Glen Cove on long Island?   Hell, I would like to know if the boat is really there in the marina.  If so, I will just drive there and meet with the Marina management.

Near as I can tell there are only two marinas at Sea Cliff.
Brewer Glen Cove Marina
and
Safe Harbor Marina


I plan to call them and see what they can tell me.

The deal on the boat isn't a bargain.   His price is fair, and I didn't haggle.    I have wanted this boat for over thirty years now.  This is my third attempt to by one of this model.  WTF?


----------



## waybomb

Any word?


----------



## FrancSevin

waybomb said:


> Any word?


Nothing.

I haven't yet made contact with the marinas either.

Thanks for asking


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> Nothing.
> 
> I haven't yet made contact with the marinas either.
> 
> Thanks for asking


When they don't respond anymore, likely gone to someone else maybe for more $$


----------



## FrancSevin

m1west said:


> When they don't respond anymore, likely gone to someone else maybe for more $$


Yes, possible except that is unlikely.
Models of this boat stay on the market for a long time.
I know of one the guy had to give away.  Auxiliary ran, everything was there.  I didn't want it because it was a shoal draft.

The longer it was on the hard the more of a project it became.

The boat is a bargainat$5,000. I should have jumped on that one when it came on sale, but we were cash poor and frankly I thought Crumpy was happy with what we had.  This craft isn't in any better shape than that one.  It has 30 year old sails and had obvious problems with the bright work.  He listed it for $7,000. It didn't likely sell for more in just 2 days.

From our conversations, I get the feeling he changed his mind.


----------



## Melensdad

Personally I wanted a Freedom 33 cat-ketch.  

Never got one, looked seriously at a Freedom 25.  But the 33 was sort of an attainable dream back in the day.  Honestly probably good that I never got one.  But sailboats are just so cool.  

Congrats on your Tanzer!


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> Personally I wanted a Freedom 33 cat-ketch.
> 
> Never got one, looked seriously at a Freedom 25.  But the 33 was sort of an attainable dream back in the day.  Honestly probably good that I never got one.  But sailboats are just so cool.
> 
> Congrats on your Tanzer!


The Freedom 33 is one of Hoyt's best designs. But, rigged as a catboat, it is clearly a cruiser.

Liveaboard?  Yes, definitely yes.

The Freedom25 is, in my opinion, a day sailor.

Upwind performance is lacking in both. However, they are well built boats. They take well to weather and have thoughtful, well-appointed interiors.


----------



## FrancSevin

Something to add....
I checked four listings /sales of this boat.
$8,000 been on the market for years.
$5500 sold a few years ago
$5,000 Sold three years no inboard auxiliary.
$6,500 still for sale (but now $7,500) not sold because you have to leave it in the New York City marina for another $4 grand.
I tried to buy it last year.  Seller was unworkable.

BTW, over the $7,000 asking price I offered, I also offered to pick up the $1,100 yard and commissioning fees the seller had already incurred for this season.

So, I offered, in total, $8,100 dollars.

I doubt there is a better offer.  It is possible but unlikely.


----------



## waybomb

I think here's one that looks as if it needs a bit of refurbishment
https://www.smartmarineguide.com/L49422930

And here's a few:
https://www.sailboatlistings.com/sailboats/Tanzer


----------



## FrancSevin

waybomb said:


> I think here's one that looks as if it needs a bit of refurbishment
> https://www.smartmarineguide.com/L49422930
> 
> And here's a few:
> https://www.sailboatlistings.com/sailboats/Tanzer


First link.
This is an S2. I have viewed several of these over the last ten years. Nice boat but not what I want.





Tanzer 27

​
Length:​27'     Beam:  9.5'     Draft:  4.5'Year:​1982Type:​cruiserHull:​fiberglass  monohullEngine:​1 diesel inboardLocation:​Sea Cliff, New YorkAsking:​$7,000
Sailboat Added 03-Feb-2022  More Details



tanzer tanzer27

​
Length:​27'     Beam:  8'     Draft:  4'Year:​1985Type:​cruiserHull:​fiberglass  monohullEngine:​1 diesel inboardLocation:​pasadena, MarylandAsking:​$8,800
Sailboat Added 29-Jul-2014  More Details



Tanzer T27

​
Length:​27'     Beam:  9'     Draft:  3.25'Year:​1983Type:​cruiserHull:​fiberglass  monohullEngine:​1 diesel inboardLocation:​Rocky Point, New YorkAsking:​$499
Sailboat Added 06-Oct-2016  More Details



Tanzer 27

​
Length:​27'     Beam:  9.5'     Draft:  4.5'Year:​1984Type:​cruiserHull:​fiberglass  monohullEngine:​1 gas inboardLocation:​Jersey City, New JerseyAsking:​$7,500
Sailboat Added 07-Feb-2017  More Details


The first one is the very one I am trying to buy.
The second one is a shoal draft. It has been listed since 2014. No longer available

The third one is also a shoal draft ( I don't want that) that needs a pile of work. Interior is water logged. It too has been available since 2016.  He finally gave it away.

The last one is one I tried to buy.  But on top of the asking price is a requirement to lease a New York City Hudson river slip for a year. They want $12,000 altogether.  It has an outboard auxiliary.  They claim the inboard works fine.  Then why the outboard?
 I did a thread on it last year.





						Buying a new old boat,,,; Yeah it's a sickness
					

Years agon, 1982 My wife and I bought a boat we could not afford but it was exactly what I wanted.  1982 Tanzer 27 with a Volvo Penta sail drive.  Lots of teak and mahogany with a full teak and holly sole V-berth forward, 1 1/2 berth portside aft , settee stove and sink.  Built in Canada on a...




					www.forumsforums.com
				




Sailboat listings is notorious for not removing listed boats that are sold or no longer available.
But thanks for trying.


----------



## FrancSevin

Try








						2986 Tanzer 27’ - boats - by owner
					

Neighbor took this on a trade and is currently located on Quadra Island. Pictures are from last survey done and date is unknown of survey. Boat can come with moorage at april point marina if needed....



					comoxvalley.craigslist.org
				




Darn thing is in Vancouver. But I'm going for it.


----------



## waybomb

AND?


----------



## FrancSevin

waybomb said:


> AND?


Issues as always
The boat is a shoal draft.  I want a fin keel.
The boat is on an island in Cananda.
One) The Marina has no haul out.  I have to find one
Two) I cannot go into Canada because, despite natural immunity from having had COVID twice, I cannot enter without a Jab.
Three) In order to bring the boat into US  fresh waters, I must have the hull scraped.
Four) I asked the owner to sail the boat to a US Port.

He responded, " he is not a sailor."
Imagine that?!?

I'm working on it.


----------



## waybomb

Nothing worth it is ever easy. At least for me.


----------



## FrancSevin

Still for sale  On the list








						Boats For Sale - Liberty Harbor Marina
					

Summer dockage included up to 10/15/20 with any boat purchase. BOATS FOR SALE Price: $19,500 (or make your best offer) Inherited this 20′ super light catamaran 2011 Tom Cat 6.2, 20′ (S) **custom trailer included** 2011 was the last model year of this Tom Cat. She is in mint condition, barely...




					www.libertyharbormarina.com
				




I'm gonna try again


----------



## waybomb

Good luck.


----------



## FrancSevin

Today I got a call from one I looked at some time ago.

 Fixed the prop shaft and dropped the price.  Condition is fair to good.

He painted all the exterior Teak white.  A bit of a turnoff.

I'm considering,,,,,,


----------



## waybomb

OMG, painting teak!!!!
Be careful, who knows what else the fool did foolishly!


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> Today I got a call from one I looked at some time ago.
> 
> Fixed the prop shaft and dropped the price.  Condition is fair to good.
> 
> He painted all the exterior Teak white.  A bit of a turnoff.
> 
> I'm considering,,,,,,


It will come off pretty easily with a heat gun and scraper. a lot faster than you think.


----------



## FrancSevin

Just found another one.  It's in really bad shape but a giveaway price.








						1983 Tanzer 27' Sailboat - North Carolina  | eBay
					

1983 Tanzer 27’ Sailboat. Make. Tanzer. NORTH CAROLINA BOAT TITLE. Year. 1983. Model. 27. Length. 27’. ORIENTAL, NORTH CARLINA 28571. Abandoning the item will cause the entire proceeds paid to Boat Angel to be forfeited and the item shall be at the sole discretion of Boat Angel to be available...



					www.ebay.com
				




Anyone live near Oriental North Carolina?  I would pay big to have it looked at


----------



## waybomb

16 bids already. Good luck.


----------



## chowderman

you could pay a pro:





						Best 29 Marine Surveyors in Oriental, NC with Reviews
					

Marine Surveyors in Oriental on YP.com. See reviews, photos, directions, phone numbers and more for the best Marine Surveyors in Oriental, NC.




					www.yellowpages.com
				




there is this:
All Boat Angel boats are not viewable unless otherwise stated


----------



## waybomb

That boat looks about as bad as the Carver we bought with trees growing in the cockpit. The Carver is better than new now. If it's the boat you want, don't lose it.


----------



## FrancSevin

waybomb said:


> That boat looks about as bad as the Carver we bought with trees growing in the cockpit. The Carver is better than new now. If it's the boat you want, don't lose it.


-I've got a house site to prepare and a daughter-in-law with terminal cancer plus a business to run without the CEO ( who is tied up in Springfield with the legal issues of adopting our granddaughter.)With everything going on in Springfield, I really don't have the time to even recover the boat. 

I may buy it and take my chances with the marina holding it for a few months.

This will be a full rebuild taken down to the fiberglass and frame.  A two year endeavor at best.  One of my employees is a former cabinet make who says he can do all the teak joinery.

I will need to overhaul and re-bed all the running gear as well.  New lines, stays, and cables.  The boat will be new when done. I can do it all outside my company making the machine shop available.

It is a tempting prospect.


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> -I've got a house site to prepare and a daughter-in-law with terminal cancer plus a business to run without the CEO ( who is tied up in Springfield with the legal issues of adopting our granddaughter.)With everything going on in Springfield, I really don't have the time to even recover the boat.
> 
> I may buy it and take my chances with the marina holding it for a few months.
> 
> This will be a full rebuild taken down to the fiberglass and frame.  A two year endeavor at best.  One of my employees is a former cabinet make who says he can do all the teak joinery.
> 
> I will need to overhaul and re-bed all the running gear as well.  New lines, stays, and cables.  The boat will be new when done. I can do it all outside my company making the machine shop available.
> 
> It is a tempting prospect.


Its only work Franc, I got 2 or more projects going all the time.


----------



## FrancSevin

chowderman said:


> you could pay a pro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best 29 Marine Surveyors in Oriental, NC with Reviews
> 
> 
> Marine Surveyors in Oriental on YP.com. See reviews, photos, directions, phone numbers and more for the best Marine Surveyors in Oriental, NC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yellowpages.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is this:
> All Boat Angel boats are not viewable unless otherwise stated


I do not need to view the boat. I know this model stem to stern as I once owned one. 
The pictures tell me enough
There is no auxiliary so any concerns about that question is mute.

The hull is well founded by this manufacturer at about one inch thick hand laid up below the waterline.
Bulkheads are well seated. As are the chain plates.
There are historical issues with the deck and it's coring with this model.
Unlikely but possible issue with the keel bolts.  Only because of age.

Basically this is a hull with a mast and some standing rigging. All the parts needed to build a new boat.

All of the teak will likely be replaced

Polyurethane the deck
Scrub, sand and seal the hull and topsides
Rebuild and re-bed the winches, pully blocks and fairleads
All new lines and halyards.

About twelve grand for materials alone. And two years of hard labour.

A labour of love.

Time and money.   I should have enough of either.  If I weren't raising three children I wouldn't have a dilemma.


----------



## FrancSevin

Received a note from a new member Friday.  Tanzer 27.
I didn't see it until this morning.

He has one sail ready for sail.

Hope this one is the charm because I am ready.

This one is in Bellmore NY not far from the other two upon which I have hailed to close
Latest profile posts​[IMG alt="FrancSevin"]https://www.forumsforums.com/data/avatars/s/5/5650.jpg?1604967498[/IMG]
 Update your status…
T

Tanzer27 FrancSevin Tanzer27 wrote on FrancSevin's profile.​
Friday at 4:57 PM
Are you still in the market for a Tanzer 27? I am selling mine for a great price - sail ready …
 Like
Report Delete





Reactions:You
[IMG alt="FrancSevin"]https://www.forumsforums.com/data/avatars/s/5/5650.jpg?1604967498[/IMG]
FrancSevin
Yes!
Today at 1:27 PM Report Edit Delete
[IMG alt="FrancSevin"]https://www.forumsforums.com/data/avatars/s/5/5650.jpg?1604967498[/IMG]


----------



## 300 H and H

Good luck on this one franc

I hope it is your dream boat. You deserve it....


----------



## waybomb

Tread lightly.
Lotsa scammers on the boating forums answering want ads.


----------



## FrancSevin

waybomb said:


> Tread lightly.
> Lotsa scammers on the boating forums answering want ads.


Well, I don't have a want ad but I do get your point.  As of now this guy has not responded to my contact. However, if he does, nothing monetary happens long distance. It sounds like a road trip.


----------



## FrancSevin

It's been three days now since this "Tanzer 27" guy posted.
Almost two since I responded.
 Haven't heard a word.

His crags list as doesn't have a phone contact.








						TANZER 27 SLOOP READY TO SAIL - boats - by owner - marine sale
					

For sale is a 1987 Tanzer 27 Shall keel sloop. Tanzer sailboats “designed by Raymond Hunt” are a quality, Canadian built boat and the 27 is one of there best models built. The sailboat is a battle...



					longisland.craigslist.org
				




Price is unreal @ $1,100.
Something is amiss,,,,'again.


----------



## Doc

The phone contact was there but hidden.   Here ya go Franc.
It does sound to good to be true ...or a typo on price 


Let me know once you get the number and I'll delete this so his number is not out in the open.


----------



## FrancSevin

Got it;Thanks


----------



## FrancSevin

This is a shoal draft.  I wanted a fin keel.  But at that price I'll be OK with the shoal draft.

One advantage with the shoal Keel is that the boat will be easier to transport on my flatbed


----------



## Doc

Congrats.    
That is a crazy low price for a 27 ft boat.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Congrats.
> That is a crazy low price for a 27 ft boat.


So far, I not sure this is even real.

No answer from the guy on any platform or media.
Phone
E-mail
Here on the Forum 

I even tried texting.  I NEVER TEXT!


----------



## chowderman

probably got arrested for selling a boat he didn't own . . .


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> The phone contact was there but hidden.   Here ya go Franc.
> It does sound to good to be true ...or a typo on price
> 
> 
> Let me know once you get the number and I'll delete this so his number is not out in the open.


Doc, this guy doesn't answer his phone either.
All I get is a chance to leave a voicemail


----------



## FrancSevin

So, I joined a sailing forum and posted my story about the Tanzer in Sea Cliff Long Island. Turns out a guy knows the boat and the owner.





						1982 Tanzer 27 — For Sale — Sailboat Guide
					

Discover your dream boat




					sailboat.guide
				



I'm trying not to get too excited but, the sale price dropped because the seller says, "he's not getting many inquiries."

Strange, very strange.


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> So, I joined a sailing forum and posted my story about the Tanzer in Sea Cliff Long Island. Turns out a guy knows the boat and the owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1982 Tanzer 27 — For Sale — Sailboat Guide
> 
> 
> Discover your dream boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sailboat.guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying not to get too excited but, the sale price dropped because the seller says, "he's not getting many inquiries."
> 
> Strange, very strange.


Just made a deal on it, nice guy. The new price is $14,500.00 if your interested.


----------



## FrancSevin

m1west said:


> Just made a deal on it, nice guy. The new price is $14,500.00 if your interested.


What? Are you just having fun with me?

That makes no sense.

Market price on this model is $5K to $8K.
His listing is at $6K dropped from $7K


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> What? Are you just having fun with me?
> 
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Market price on this model is $5K to $8K.
> His listing is at $6K dropped from $7K


Relax, I'm just playin couldn't resist.


----------



## FrancSevin

ONE MORE TIME!!!!
I got this mail from a friend on a sailing forum;
Grande Mastere Dreade started a new conversation with you at Sailing Anarchy Forums.

For Sale! '86 Tanzer,​not mine, no association

For Sale! '86 Tanzer, 27ft.
Located at Rush Creek YC. Well maintained, good condition, great cruiser for Lake RH. Self furling jib, Tohastu 10 hp motor, call for more details
Asking $5,500 /OBO
Contact: Wendy Montgomery
214 725 8290

Called Wendy and we seem to have a deal.  The boat is near Dallas TX and my brother will visit it this weekend.

This one is the very model I wanted, and it is in original condition regarding Teak and Holly joinery.


----------



## FrancSevin

pictures



Crumpy already warned me, the girl is not included in the deal


----------



## chowderman

take the girl, leave the little outboard . . .


----------



## waybomb

Looks clean for 5500.


----------



## FrancSevin

chowderman said:


> take the girl, leave the little outboard . . .


I can't.
Crumpy already said NOooooooo!

As for the outboard auxiliary, Good news and Bad.

Bad;I don't care for an outboard on a sailboat.
Good; However, if it had an in board auxiliary, it would be a shaft thru-hull drive and I would have to live with it.   This way, when the funds are there, I can install a Volvo Penta sail drive like I had before.


----------



## FrancSevin

Looks like this one is the charm.  Deal is done.

I mentioned my 2002 jeep grand Cherokee was finnaly out of the shop.  Wendy said she lved hes but her son had ruined it.  I joked about a trade, and she said YES!

2002 Jeep Grand Cherokee
Dark grey exterior
Black leather interior
73,000 miles. 
Like new.
I-6 bulletproof engine.
New tires, shocks 
Rebuilt front end suspensions & steering 
and 
brakes all around.

Even trade for the Tanzer.


----------



## FrancSevin

My brother and his wife at the time, spent many a weekend on our original Tanzer. He went over to lake Hubard today to inspect the boat.  His comment, _" It was like a walk back in time."  "This boat is original stem to stern and in great shape."_

The deal is done!

The seller decided against the 2002 JEEP. So, it is a cash deal. He put down a deposit for me.

Pictures on Monday.


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> My brother and his wife at the time, spent many a weekend on our original Tanzer. He went over to lake Hubard today to inspect the boat.  His comment, _" It was like a walk back in time."  "This boat is original stem to stern and in great shape."_
> 
> The deal is done!
> 
> The seller decided against the 2002 JEEP. So, it is a cash deal. He put down a deposit for me.
> 
> Pictures on Monday.


Perseverance pays off


----------



## waybomb

Woot!


----------



## FrancSevin

waybomb said:


> Woot!


Looks like I won't be traveling east for a while.

Hippie Ridge and Dallas are southwest of me.


----------



## FrancSevin

After years of struggle, to find a boat and make a deal,,,;  I cannot believe my luck.  First the boat, THE ONE I WANTED, becomes available and now I need a cradle.
E-Bay about two hours from the boat location $300.



Sailboat Shipping Cradle
$300.00Unit price $300.00
Item number:115231068026
Returns not accepted.
Contact seller
More actions
It needs minor modification, easily done to fit my new boat.
And it fits _exactly_ on my hauling trailer.


----------



## m1west

Gotta get lucky sometimes, don't question it.


----------



## FrancSevin

Lucky?  Yeah, I've had some good luck

With any luck I'll get to see this again





Crumpy at the helm on our former Tanzer 27


----------



## FrancSevin

The E-bay cradle did not work out. The guy cancelled the sale.
No reason given

So, I have had to build one.  Just did so this week.

I'm hauling out and putting the Tanzer 27 on my 20 foot flatbed trailer this weekend.  It's down near Dalls/Fortworth TX.

My Brother lives in Plano and is helping me.

I'm building the cradle with four frames to hold the bunkers that stabilize the boat which will set on it's keel.
It will extend forward three feet over the trailer tongue and four feet behind the bed.  The trailer is 8 feet wide and the beam of the boat is 9' 6"

I'm using pine 2X6's mostly on the cradle frame.  Except the uprights which are 2X4's that fit in the stake-side pockets. Construction screws through-out and 1/2"carriage bolts at many of the support joints.
Boat weighs in at 8,000 lbs.  Cradle weighs about 600 lbs.  Trailer payload capacity is 10K.

It is a 12 hour drive from Lake Hubbard to Stockton MO.  That will happen Tuesday.  The boat will likely stay on the hard for a few months until our slip opens up.  That happens when we sell the Bahama Islander 30 or can modify the cradle to place it on the hard.


----------



## FrancSevin

Well, I got it to Stockton MO. It's in need of some repairs so we did not put it in the water.
Story and Pictures later. Right now, I have to catch up at work.


----------



## FrancSevin

Still trying to get pictures off my flip phone.
Crumpy has better ones we will work on tonight.

As for me, on top of total fatigue, I have a cold.


----------



## FrancSevin

Here she be, sitting on the hard at Orleans Trail Marina


----------



## FrancSevin

Interior shots


----------

